
Are There Over 9M Java Developers in the World? - jpro
http://java.dzone.com/articles/how-many-java-developers-are
======
ig1
No. You can't take the percentage of developers in the richest, most developed
and well-educated countries in the world and apply it to a population where
the majority of people live in poverty.

You can't use stats from job boards because job boards have 90% of their posts
from recruiters, so the same job can often appear dozens of times (not to
mention dead, fake, etc. posting that plague the job industry).

The rest of the numbers are similarly flawed.

